# Mustang Forums, Talkin' Junk on GTO's!!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I was bored and was trying to do some research on a neighborhood Mustang GT Supercharged, which I had mentioned on a post before and jumped on a mustang forum. I did a search on GTO's and you should hear some of the crazy smack they talk about us GTO owners! I posted a link at bottom of page. It makes me want to go out and find the first Mustang and blow its forking doors offff!!!!!!! It maybe magnacharger time!!!!

http://www.mustangforums.com/m_1983710/mpage_2/key_/tm.htm

FOrkers!


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

lol they hate us,
a while ago , for fun i joined and asked them which car to buy ,mustang gt or goat,
they all made fun of the goat and called it a fat pig, and said to get the mustang.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is what one of them posted funny!!!

there you go! - 

I know you can tell them apart by the exhaust (assuming it's factory) I wanna say the earlier one has dual pipes that exit next to each other and the later one has them split like ours. We can take the early model with a few mods. The later one is hella-fast. I've had my pee-pee whacked more than once by those guys lol 

_____________________________

06' GT - street/track toy 93' Cobra - race car 

more grip all the time thanks to Wild Pony Motorsports and RossMustang.com 

DRIFTERS ARE TO RACERS AS CHIROPRACTORS ARE TO DOCTORS


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I was online tonite and also stumbled onto a mustang forum........there just ignorant, there most all GT owners too, but it makes you want to get out there and find them like NJ said and just blown there ****en doors off, I'm sick of the trash talking from them, also what really pisses me off is when they say they can beat an LS1 GTO, which they can't!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Forum*

Man, I had to get out of there. I've seen a few familiar names on the forum, bluebeast, I think he owns a dodge. He did stick up for us. Oh, and Matt37 was on there as well, not sure if he is on this forum, but he didnt sound to partial to the GTO. I had to stop reading. They talk about how the mustangs look so much better and that horsepower isnt everything, how to piss us off at a traffic light by saying I never heard a Grand Am or Cavalier with such loud exhaust, oh and when we aren't looking to let out five pounds of air pressure out of our front tires so that our tires rub the struts and watch us wreck, and that certain ones should by a GT over a GTO becasue with a few bolt-ons you could save $10,000. and whip a GTO. Dude, they are a differnt breed altogether. I did read one thing, a guy with a cobra posted that those with only stock GT's may want to stay away from the GTO's. Goin' to bed.....good grief.....

Oh, I thought Fergy took a mustang in his cavalier, if i'm not mistaken...lol


----------



## AT350Kobra (Mar 6, 2008)

I never really liked Mustang or Mustang owners and this just lets me know it's for a good reason. Those guys are just jerks, they pissed me off and I don't even have a GTO yet. Botton line is that they are just jealous becausse they don't have real sports cars.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who cares? It's pretty much like this everywhere (forums or in real life). Let them say what they want, why let it bother you?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

the funniest part is soon enough once you scroll down that page, they start to turn on each other LOLL, telling us GTO's are ugly? saying its bad quality and take a 03/04 cobra instead? ya take it ... get headtick, then spend another couple of grand to fix it..


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

It's their inferiority kicking in. I laugh everytime I see one and haven't lost to one yet. It's funny, even the lame V6 owners try to "show off". It's histerical really.

It's too bad actually. You can be mature and a car enthusiast and give props when necessary. I guess inferiority in EVERY aspect can make one bitter.

Oh well, they bought it so shut up and drive it. We all have our likes and dislikes. Can I compare my Camaro or GTO to ANY car in the world, sure. Can I compare my Camaro to a GTO (or any other car)? Of course, but will I make UNREALISTIC statements such as performance and quality, etc. such as (my) Camaro vs. GTO? Definitely not. What's the point anyhow, I know what I like and have what I like, and if that changes then I move on.

I guess inferiority sucks. Oh well.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been to those forums as well and even asked a question or 2. There are jerks but there are cool guys that know and respect the GTO. There's even a guy there that reminds me of Fergy-lots of knowledge and respect for the machines.

As a quick aside I finally finished my deal with Ford and they made real good by touching up the chip on the hood. Actually they repaited the whole hood because the attempt of filling the chip did not look good. The hood is beautiful and super smooth- anyway, they pulled my car into their showroom until I caould pick it up and they offered to keep it their as long as I wanted. The weather was bad so I kept it there for a few days stopping in each of those days. The car looked amazing their...absolutley beautiful. Fords own service guys and salesman perfered the GTO over the Bullitt mustang.
There is really no comparision in what we get for our money. Even the little things never mentioned like the front and rear lights, less plastic looking material(especially around the front facia,wipers and mirrors), and the balls out appearance -list is too long to continue.
The sales manager has driven the GTO and professes to all of its power. He will come over to my house for a few beers and to stare at the GTO.
The service manager asked for a ride in the GTO-he had a 69 once.
The customizing shop even voted and the GTO won over the Bullitt Mustang. 

We'll I fell in love again and I apologize to ramble but I wanted you to briefly hear what the people that work and sell Fords have to say.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

People that yell the loudest and boast the most are the ones who are trying to prove something. They generally are the ones that are always coming in 2nd or 3rd and think boasting and yelling get them noticed or get them to the top. They are the ones who want to be noticed but there is always someone in their way. Ever notice the ones who got it going on, who are at the head of a pack go about their business quietly, and have nothing to prove? It's the little dog always trying to be the outspoken one for attention. Always nipping at the lead dogs heals. 

I have a neighbor with an smoke color 05'. Nice car actually, it's that loud its hideous. Whenever he sees me out, or drives past my house he guns it. He wants attention. I ignore it. When I leave and go past him I notice him watching my every move, I drive normally and wave hi. 

Instead of getting pissed that the lessor dog is nipping at your heal, take it as flattery.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Man, I had to get out of there. I've seen a few familiar names on the forum, bluebeast, I think he owns a dodge. He did stick up for us. Oh, and Matt37 was on there as well, not sure if he is on this forum, but he didnt sound to partial to the GTO. I had to stop reading. They talk about how the mustangs look so much better and that horsepower isnt everything, how to piss us off at a traffic light by saying I never heard a Grand Am or Cavalier with such loud exhaust, oh and when we aren't looking to let out five pounds of air pressure out of our front tires so that our tires rub the struts and watch us wreck, and that certain ones should by a GT over a GTO becasue with a few bolt-ons you could save $10,000. and whip a GTO. Dude, they are a differnt breed altogether. I did read one thing, a guy with a cobra posted that those with only stock GT's may want to stay away from the GTO's. Goin' to bed.....good grief.....
> 
> Oh, I thought Fergy took a mustang in his cavalier, if i'm not mistaken...lol


A friend of mine has a 1997 Mustang GT convertible. It's bone stock with an auto. This car only has 215 hp and weighs, my guess is 3600lbs versus my Cavalier at 140hp and 2600lbs. We went to the track and ran the 2. I beat him to the end. I cut a better light that made up for the .2 better he was running in the 1/4. My car was definately stronger through the 1/8 than his and would have beat him straight up in an 1/8 mile race. 

To be fair, a 1999 and up GT, or any manual GT would kill me. 

To piss them off just say, oh my little sister has one of those, they're not bad for 6 cylinders. Might not be faster, but I'd definately take one over a Civic SI just cause it's American. 

See we do the same things to them that they do to us. Just educate them one driver at a time.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Something else I'm finding out is that Mustang drivers, Especially the 05 and up, don't give C4 Corvettes the respect they deserve. I absolutely crushed several and if they get the chance, they all do the same thing, they ask me what mods I have. When they find out I'm stock down to the paper air filter, they all say I'm BS'ing them. 

They have been brainwashed into thinking they have superior rides. The Mach 1's and the 03-04 Cobras deserve respect. The rest needs mods to get any. That's my thoughts.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You get that kind of behavior on any forum, I've seen some needless Mustang bashing on here as well... 

I for one don't understand the "gang mentality" that people get caught up in, Ford vs. Chevy, blah blah blah... I like ALL cars, and can appreciate anything for what it is, it doesn't have to be turned into a drag-race smack-talking sharks vs. jets street riot.

Is the Mustang slower? Heck yes... Is it a bit cheaper? Yep. Is it better looking? Heck yes. Does it drive better and is it more comfortable? Umm, Nope... Is it a nice car for what you pay? Of course it is, and so are our GTO's. The only reason I would have to race a Mustang would be for simple good-natured FUN, or to give one of these gang-mentality "your car sucks" idiots a wake-up call... Other than that, I have zero issues with Mustangs on the road, and don't go chasing them around like an insecure my-car-is-faster-than-yours fool....

Oh, btw, AT350Kobra, the GTO is most assuredly NOT a "real sports car".... It'd have to shed at least 400-500 lbs to even consider... It's a GT. Even the 350Z has a bit of a porky-problem!!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> Something else I'm finding out is that Mustang drivers, Especially the 05 and up, don't give C4 Corvettes the respect they deserve. I absolutely crushed several and if they get the chance, they all do the same thing, they ask me what mods I have. When they find out I'm stock down to the paper air filter, they all say I'm BS'ing them.
> 
> They have been brainwashed into thinking they have superior rides. The Mach 1's and the 03-04 Cobras deserve respect. The rest needs mods to get any. That's my thoughts.


Yep, my old '93 M6 Corvette ran 13.30's @ 107 bone-stock, and would've eaten any stock Mustang for lunch, any year, including the Mach 1's, and only EXCLUDING the 03-04 Cobras and the GT500...

There is definitely a gang mentality, and they get so swept-up in their car-identity-obsession, they can't see the forest for the trees...

Ehhh, I was probably alot like that in my early car days, when modding 5.0 Mustangs was the hottest ticket going unless you could afford a turbo Buick...

I used to think my modded low-14's '88 GT Convertible was the fastest thing on the road!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

69bossnine said:


> Yep, my old '93 M6 Corvette ran 13.30's @ 107 bone-stock, and would've eaten any stock Mustang for lunch, any year, including the Mach 1's, and only EXCLUDING the 03-04 Cobras and the GT500...
> 
> There is definitely a gang mentality, and they get so swept-up in their car-identity-obsession, they can't see the forest for the trees...
> 
> ...


We're on the same page. I had a modded 86 GT in 87-88. It was a low 13's high 12's car. I used to love to eat the Iroc guys lunch. I was the big dog till the T-Type's and GN's showed up. LOL


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep, IROC-Z's and Trans Ams, those poor GM-Chevy-V8 faithful had a rough go of it in the 80's.... There was only one surefast was of making an IROC run hard.... Pull the engine, transmission and rear end, and replace.... 

Or just plumb in 150hp of Nitrous, and wait for something between the front and rear wheels to eventually go "POW"... :lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I was bored and was trying to do some research on a neighborhood Mustang GT Supercharged, which I had mentioned on a post before and jumped on a mustang forum. I did a search on GTO's and you should hear some of the crazy smack they talk about us GTO owners! I posted a link at bottom of page. It makes me want to go out and find the first Mustang and blow its forking doors offff!!!!!!! It maybe magnacharger time!!!!
> 
> RE: considering a brand new spanking GTO...
> 
> FOrkers!


Here is a thread started on their forum by an LS1GTO member you might find interesting.....

A Challenge: Spring Track Day


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I took the bait and read most the pages... Nothing much to report there, your typical car-guy forum, most of them have a decent sense of humor, most seem to prefer their Mustangs to anything else (umm, DUH...), and most seem to be decent sports and halfway realistic.... And then you have your token village idiot like Ripped Camel, who takes bench racing to an art form, and a couple schmoes who can't get over the fact they don't like the GTO's styling...

No suprises there... The only thing you risk when you start tossing out the challenges is that, as a function of their huge numbers, 10 and 11 second Mustangs exist in just about every town and berg in the U.S.. Similarly modded GTO's are rare, from a relative standpoint...

The odds of the fastest car at the track being Mustang are high... So you go in knowing you're going to OWN all the stock cars, and then just realize there'll be one or two Stang-aholics there who are knocking down 10's on a mild-safe-tune, reserving their balls-out runs only for when they're up against a similarly hot car.

That's why it's always more fun to just have fun, and not get all wrapped up in rivalry...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> They have been brainwashed into thinking they have superior rides. The Mach 1's and the 03-04 Cobras deserve respect. The rest needs mods to get any. That's my thoughts.


:agree , just to add (I forget which magazine it was) but they took a 2004 GTO and a Mach 1 to the track, both stock. The GTO ran in the 13.40s while the Mach 1 ran 13.20s. So sure the Mach 1 would put up a fight against an 05-06 GTO and would be a great match against an 04 GTO depending on the drivers of who would win


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

The Mach 1's were under-rated, that's for sure. They're quick. But both those times are stretching the limits (especially 13.20's with a Mach), and I've gotta think that article you're referring to has to be Car Craft or some Primedia rag where Evan Smith was driving.. For whatever reasons, that guy always pulls hot numbers out of cars, but me being the skeptic I am, I think they always "corrected" for perfect conditions at flippin seal-level, just to make all their tests faster than the other mags, to make their articles more exciting to their readers, etc.etc....

A stock 05-06 GTO shouldn't have much trouble shaking a Mach 1, driver's equal...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Mach 1 Mustang vs. Pontiac GTO- Muscle Mustangs & Fast Fords Magazine

I was alittle off on the times , also Mach1s have been at a best of 13.10s bonestock in the 1/4, there are some people that have gone that fast


----------



## KMAC (Sep 4, 2007)

To me, its basically the dude that everyone knows who constantly talks about his **** being so big but in reality ya know its small, but he likes opening his mouth to make himself feel better. I mean come on when you read what most of these people bitch about, its all cosmetic. Callin a gto ugly or a grand am? Thats great thats all personal opinion, everyone has there right to that. They talk about how its smarter to buy a mustang and build it up just to keep up with a stock ls2? Seriously!?! LAME! You can insult and argue about a cars appearance all day cause its all opinion, but you cant argue performance, so let them wine and cry cause thats what people in second and third do, cry and make excuses


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

My breif experience on the Mustang forum showed me a split between the GTO bashers and those that respect it. There were only a couple that were stupid bashing the GTO. What impressed me were the few that actually would take a GTO over a new GT.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Those who call a GTO a "Grand Am with an LS2" are simply morons, and such ignorance of the importance/significance of platform and underpinning reveals that they probably don't know which hole to pour oil in on their car...

It's the same type of ignorance you commonly see when people bash Corvettes, stating that you could buy a cheap grocery-getter and mod it to run faster, and save a ton of money... They totally DISCOUNT the car as a whole, and the advanced platform and gear it's sitting on.

You can build an econo-box into a fast econo-box. But you can't build it into a Corvette for all the money in the world. Likewise, just because our GTO's may share a resemblance to a Grand Am, doesn't mean there's a lick of shared DNA.

Smart Mustang enthusiasts know that the GTO represents a boatload of substantial hardware, bolted to a first-class skeleton... Beyond that, they do have the right to tease us about weight and about looks, they've got us beat on those two fronts... But beyond that, it's just whatever vehicle you prefer, they're both nice rides...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mustang Forums, Talkin' Junk on GTO's?
What else could they do? They can`t shut them down so all they can do is talk junk.
Seriously, take it as a compliment.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> Those who call a GTO a "Grand Am with an LS2" are simply morons, and such ignorance of the importance/significance of platform and underpinning reveals that they probably don't know which hole to pour oil in on their car...
> 
> It's the same type of ignorance you commonly see when people bash Corvettes, stating that you could buy a cheap grocery-getter and mod it to run faster, and save a ton of money... They totally DISCOUNT the car as a whole, and the advanced platform and gear it's sitting on.
> 
> ...


i agree, i think that's why i didn't buy the vette at about 10grand more and bought the econobox with the vette heart and a similar vette drive train vette brake pads included! i was hoping to invest another 3grand into it and make it faster than a stock vette!


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, I would never classify the Holden Manaro platform as "econobox"....

But conversely, you're missing the point a bit... Your GTO will only be faster than a Corvette in a straight line... That's an awfully one-dimensional way to compare your GTO to a Corvette. Sure, you saved money, but making a 3800 lb car run as strong as a Corvette does not equate all that a Corvette is, in materials, technology, hardware, etc...

I could come back and say, "yeah sure, but I can buy a used fox-body 5.0 Mustang for $3 grand, spend another $5 grand on mods, and blow away your GTO!!! My car is better than your GTO, at less than 1/3 the price!!!". But that would be absolute nonsense, wouldn't it? It's comparing apples to aardvarks...


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> Well, I would never classify the Holden Manaro platform as "econobox"....
> 
> But conversely, you're missing the point a bit... Your GTO will only be faster than a Corvette in a straight line... That's an awfully one-dimensional way to compare your GTO to a Corvette. Sure, you saved money, but making a 3800 lb car run as strong as a Corvette does not equate all that a Corvette is, in materials, technology, hardware, etc...
> 
> I could come back and say, "yeah sure, but I can buy a used fox-body 5.0 Mustang for $3 grand, spend another $5 grand on mods, and blow away your GTO!!! My car is better than your GTO, at less than 1/3 the price!!!". But that would be absolute nonsense, wouldn't it? It's comparing apples to aardvarks...


 funny. actually i bought a used fox body mustang at around 2grand and will probably put 5 grand into suspension and another 7 grand into engine and drive train and will end up with a corvette and porsche slayer. do you realize how cheap mustang parts are compared to gto parts? wisen up my friend you can find s/c for rustangs for under 2 grand easily. anyhow i'm sorta down on my goat today. just bought rotors and pads for the front and that set me back what the whole brakes would have on either the rustang, or nova or roadmaster. i seriously see where you are coming from although today i feel like i have a chevy corvair. shoot i'm sure you can still find parts for those. some price differences... WIX air filter, mustang = 10$ gto = 34$, rotors mustang = 98$ gto = 198$ so far these are things i've purchased that i remember.in all economical sense it's better to get a rustang/disposible car versus a money pit! :lol:


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

quick question, what are GTO owners doing on the mustang forum anyway? Must be board with you're own


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Love to answer your question:

I considered trading the GTO for a 2008 Bullitt. Happy to say that I stayed with the GTO-just an all around better and faster car.arty:


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Cheap speed is not a new concept.... But you always get what you pay for, and they're all money-pits, because for all the cash you toss into that clapped-out fox to make it wicked-fast, you'll only get 1/3 of it back if you're lucky... It all comes around.

You can run 10's with a Pinto..

Or you can walk into a dealership and drive out with a new Challenger SRT8 and run low-13's..

The Pinto was cheaper, but either way, you got what you paid for...

There's more to cars than timeslips. But if all you care about is going fast, and you're willing to kick it Fred-Sanford-style to achieve those timeslips as cheaply as possible, more power to you... That's a big and worthy/admirable part of the automotive hobby, building a hot-rod out of a yard ornament. Will you want to drive it every day? Take your gal out to dinner in it? Go on vacation to the mountains in it? Stay tuned....


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mustang forums is just one of those boards where bull**** is the golden rule. Most of the people on that forum have nowhere else to go and rarely join other forums under the same name.

I got involved in several arguments there that were just plain twisted internet babble fests. 

Mustang Forums - Real World
99-04 GT's run mid 13's - 99-04 GT's run low 14's
Mach1's kill LS1's and LS2's - Mach1's = LS1 GTO's
03-04 Cobras run low 12's - 03-04 Cobras run high 12's


It didn't matter what I drove they were always faster be it my high 13 second Cobalt, LS2 GTO or my 2007 C6. Hell even when I had my 2003 Mustang GT I couldn't stand that place.

I will how ever say this, if you have a fragile ego and drive a Mustang that place will make you feel really good about your car.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You run into paradigm-clash in alot of places... When I was a Corvette owner, my main problem was that all the local clubs were a bunch of satin-jacket-gold-chain-just-for-men-hair-color-badge-sticking-mirror-mounting-color-keyed-conduit-intalling goofs.... What a waste of great cars... With the Mustangs, given their numbers and affordable used-car-market, you get alot of kids..

I do like the GTO community, as it's fairly sharp and informed and impartial. Every once in awhile you run into a decal and badge 'aholic, but everybody's good to get along with by and large...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

69bossnine said:


> You run into paradigm-clash in alot of places... When I was a Corvette owner, my main problem was that all the local clubs were a bunch of satin-jacket-gold-chain-just-for-men-hair-color-badge-sticking-mirror-mounting-color-keyed-conduit-intalling goofs.... What a waste of great cars... With the Mustangs, given their numbers and affordable used-car-market, you get alot of kids..


You get that even more with the guys who convert their Fiero into a Ferrari with those kits. There`s a couple guys around here with them and whenever you see them, they couldn`t have anymore Ferrari emblems, hats, badges, dash plaques, pins, stickers, belt buckles, key chains, tee-shirts, you name it, if it`s got Ferrari on it, they got it on display! :lol:
I call them a Fieroari :rofl:


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> Cheap speed is not a new concept.... But you always get what you pay for, and they're all money-pits, because for all the cash you toss into that clapped-out fox to make it wicked-fast, you'll only get 1/3 of it back if you're lucky... It all comes around.
> 
> You can run 10's with a Pinto..
> 
> ...


i enjoy driving my mustang more than my gto. the only times i don't like driving it are in the rain and in the cold. one because the tires don't like slick surfaces and 2 because i'm too lazy to replace the heater core. i'd take the gal out in whatever. if she didn't like it then she'd be walking, women don't rule my life...unless they are putting money into my pocket. i really really enjoy driving the mustang through the mountains because it is being set up for that type of driving. high speed, corner carver. i won't lie, the gto is a pretty durable car, i know because i tend to get in and out with wrenches and such in my pockets and have yet to develop a tear in 35k+ miles of driving. think it also is filled with the most metal chips from my boots than any other car i drive just because i tend to drive it in most any weather.timeslips honestly mean nothing to me. it's more of a fun factor and speed factor. i had a 10 second quarter mile car all built for around 7k. my 78 nova. it was a daily driver because it was my only car. would i do it again? yes i would and in the rendition of it i am looking for 9s all motor and low 9s on the sauce. will it ever see track duty? once, just to see what i got it to run on the track, the rest of the time will be grudge matches off the track. after i replace my brakes i'm going to have a serious thought about getting rid of my gto. simple replacement parts put it in the bmw-mercedes level.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

koman said:


> i am looking for 9s all motor and low 9s on the sauce. will it ever see track duty? once, just to see what i got it to run on the track, *the rest of the time will be grudge matches off the track.*


I just lost alot of respect for you....


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Well if it helps just the other day I beat a mustang

I was at a red light and an older mustang with a body kit and exhaust. He couldn't have had more than 250 hp.
So I didn't think he would try to run but when the light turned green he took off....I punched it and ran him down from behind then just crused in front of him.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had a chance to run a Mach 1 right after I bought my 06 goat new a couple of Junes ago. It was a beautiful car. Bright orange, chrome, it looked like a bad ride for sure. 

I had my girlfriend/now wife with me at the time and he was revving his engine at the light just before the onramp to the interstate. Much to my delight, he took the same ramp as me and he launched it and I stayed about 5 car lengths behind him but let him know he couldn't outrun me. 

My old lady was raising holy hell and back so I had to let off. If she wasn't with me, I would've gave him a run to see what he had. It was a REALLY young looking kid, must've been still in high school. My question is, where are all these little sh#ts coming up with all this money for these nice rides?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> I had a chance to run a Mach 1 right after I bought my 06 goat new a couple of Junes ago. It was a beautiful car. Bright orange, chrome, it looked like a bad ride for sure.
> 
> I had my girlfriend/now wife with me at the time and he was revving his engine at the light just before the onramp to the interstate. Much to my delight, he took the same ramp as me and he launched it and I stayed about 5 car lengths behind him but let him know he couldn't outrun me.
> 
> My old lady was raising holy hell and back so I had to let off. If she wasn't with me, I would've gave him a run to see what he had. It was a REALLY young looking kid, must've been still in high school. My question is, where are all these little sh#ts coming up with all this money for these nice rides?


Mommy and daddy, i guess.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

69bossnine said:


> I just lost alot of respect for you....


if there was a track open at the times i have available then i'd visit there more often but when you block off a road where only the people involved are around it's just as safe as a paid track. road closed signs, heavy equipment, etc  controlled environment is the main thing. there was a strip here in charleston that had deer on it during race hours. every time i ever went there they had deer on the track and had to pause races. so just imagine hitting one of those whitetail overgrown dogs at 100+ mph that are trapped in a fenced in area. i'll take my chances on a closed road that's been well hunted so the wildlife is kept to a minimum.


----------



## King Cobra (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't get it. You guys are complaining because SOME Mustang owners on a forum had the NERVE to dis your beloved GTO's, so of course you respond with a whole thread of Mustang bashing. So, in what way are you guys any better than the idiots you're complaining about? 

I think this thread is proof that idiots and people who really don't know anything about cars but love to talk smack are, unfortunately, not limited to Mustang, GTO, Camaro, Corvette or Civic owners but are simply a universal problem we must all deal with. For every smacktard claiming his stock 01 Mustang GT will take down a GTO there's a GTO owner claiming his stock 05 will take down a ZO6...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

King Cobra said:


> I don't get it. You guys are complaining because SOME Mustang owners on a forum had the NERVE to dis your beloved GTO's, so of course you respond with a whole thread of Mustang bashing. So, in what way are you guys any better than the idiots you're complaining about?
> 
> I think this thread is proof that idiots and people who really don't know anything about cars but love to talk smack are, unfortunately, not limited to Mustang, GTO, Camaro, Corvette or Civic owners but are simply a universal problem we must all deal with. For every smacktard claiming his stock 01 Mustang GT will take down a GTO there's a GTO owner claiming his stock 05 will take down a ZO6...


Inferior Cobra,

Not just one thread! But there is like hundreds of threads and posts on the Mustang forum that the GTO is constantly being brought up and is bashed!!! I did a search on the forum "GTO" and there was so many of them just bashing the GTO's on everything!!! Looks, Power, racing, etc.!!!! There are some real GTO "HATERS"on that forum. On this forum we did a pole of what would be your favorite kill, and the mustang was not even the most favorite!!! Most said they wouldnt waste their gas, but they do have respect for certain year Stangs on this forum!!! While reading some of the posts, I thought I was in the middle of some kind of religious "CULT!!!" Where they were praying on sacrificing their next goat!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

bigcountry said:


> quick question, what are GTO owners doing on the mustang forum anyway? Must be board with you're own


Just like mustang owners being on a GTO forum, like I said in orginal post, I was collecting information on a neighborhood stang my friend!!!:cheers


----------



## King Cobra (Mar 17, 2008)

Waitaminit, you're saying that in a poll of owners on this forum most GTO owners claimed they "wouldn't waste gas" racing a Mustang, and yet you think that Mustang owners are the ones that are full of themselves?

That's freakin' hilarious!...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*For The Record*

For me, I never owned a ford, personal choice/taste. But they did a real good job on the '05 to present model stangs.... They do look nice..I even liked the stangs of the late 80's early 90's!! They do have their unique sound, and its good. Most guys on this forum talk about wanting to beat their older cousin the beloved corvettes!! If ya dont like something that is fine, but dont be a hater just becasue you dont like it! I was just amazed about the hate that was on the forum. Enough said.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ill dig up the pole and show you the results, it may have changed since I last looked at it. Again Mr. Cobra, I said alot of hate was on that forum about the GTO's, not that we dont talk bull!! Because we all do!!


----------



## King Cobra (Mar 17, 2008)

First of all, there's no "hating" going on in my posts. I love the GTO's both old and new, and since I plan on buying one in the future, I've been lurking here for a few months to get the scoop on what to look for when buying one/ what mods are available and work well/ any known reliability issues, etc. So you don't have to tell me the GTO is a great car, or anything like that.

My point is that you started a thread to trash Mustangs and Mustang owners because of past abuse of GTO owners on a Mustang forum. I simply pointed out that there are jerks like this that own every type of car and that by trashing Mustangs and their owners you and others were exhibiting PRECISELY the same behavior you were criticizing. 

Now do you get it?

And, yes, I do own a Mustang if you would like to use that in your reply...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

King Cobra said:


> First of all, there's no "hating" going on in my posts. I love the GTO's both old and new, and since I plan on buying one in the future, I've been lurking here for a few months to get the scoop on what to look for when buying one/ what mods are available and work well/ any known reliability issues, etc. So you don't have to tell me the GTO is a great car, or anything like that.
> 
> My point is that you started a thread to trash Mustangs and Mustang owners because of past abuse of GTO owners on a Mustang forum. I simply pointed out that there are jerks like this that own every type of car and that by trashing Mustangs and their owners you and others were exhibiting PRECISELY the same behavior you were criticizing.
> 
> ...


Okay, your point is noted. Again, I was talking about the hatred that is on that sight about the goats. The mustangs have been around forever and I do respect them enough not to bash them. Now race one and beat one would be nice. But on the mustang forum they were talking about letting air out of tires of the gto, so the strut rub issue would take effect, and that the goat would crash while racing. That is going too far. For one to make a comment like that is crazy. They are not a car guy making those types of comments, they are sick. The reason why I was on their to begin with was looking for specs on a newer mustang that was a GT which had supercharger badges under the GT emblem on the fenders. I didnt see any Shelby or Saleen decals or emblems. There is one in my neighborhood or near my neighborhood thats a white one with blue racing stripes. I even asked guys on this forum in the past prior to this post if they new what kinda of power it was puttin' out. So that I would know to avoid it or drive by and wuff with a smile. I have many of friends and co-workers who are diehard Ford and Ford Mustang lovers, but they don't talk crazy stuff like I read on forum. Atleast they aren't saying it to my face!:lol: But, you are right, making another wrong does not make a right.

Oh, I do love my goat, but I wont tell you that it is great or perfect. I've had my issues like others on this forum with it. So, there is plenty of reading for you on here if your looking to buy one before they are totally extinct!? I think that is why I even like it more, is due to not seeing as many around. atleast where I live. Anyway, since then I have not been on any other forums. I'll be staying here, unless something happens to the goat! Good-luck.:cheers


----------



## King Cobra (Mar 17, 2008)

So, at least this Mustang and GTO owner can agree that we both love GTO's. I figure that's a good start. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

King Cobra said:


> So, at least this Mustang and GTO owner can agree that we both love GTO's. I figure that's a good start. :cheers


Yes and this GTO owner respects the Mustang. That is what got me on the stang forum!!!:cheers


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

I have an 87 5.0 mustang and a 06 GTO, and I love my GTO. the mustang is alright but its far from stock and it doesn't even compare to my stock GTO.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! This is the first forum I've ever been a part of but reading that really made me appreciate this forum. How can it be fun to just get on a forum for the sole purpose of bashing each other like that? All I can picture now is crooked hats, piercings, and weed.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

mikes06goat said:


> Wow! This is the first forum I've ever been a part of but reading that really made me appreciate this forum. All I can picture now is weed.


It's medicinal! We have prescriptions for that!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy thread revival, 2 years old, woo hoo..


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

sounded 50 /50 to me but whats funny is that the tread was from 2006 and the things they were saying about pontiac and there demise. It is now 2010 and pontiac is no longer-----danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mikes06goat said:


> Wow! This is the first forum I've ever been a part of but reading that really made me appreciate this forum. *How can it be fun to just get on a forum for the sole purpose of bashing each other like that?* All I can picture now is crooked hats, piercings, and weed.


Thats why the interwebz was so great. I'm also on a predominently import forum but it is very local and very active. I've made quite a few good friends off of it. But 90% of the cars are crap and I make fun of them. THe ones that aren't junk get my praise.

I dunno, there is just something fun about it... or I'm just really bored at work


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Post _*anything*_ on the internet and there are plenty of a**holes [/scratch a**holes insert = people] who will tell you you could/should have done it differently.


----------



## dglanzer (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't think Pontiac went away because of it being a bad car, I think it was mismanagement by the hierarchy at GM and particularly derivative trading by GMAC. Remember how much trouble Corvette and Duntov had in the early years with stuffy, stupid managment. Remember how Pontiac was the racing power house in the 60s. DeLorean, etc.. Pontiac died because GM is full of people that should never manage within a car company. Stupid is as stupid does. How about a base Corvette against a base Mustang. Corvette grew because they overcame GM management. Pontiac and Olds got blindsided by shallow pimpheads.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

my buddy has a 2004 gt with 8k under the hood. full built top end. fully built heads, cams , cam gear, intake manifold, trottle body, intake, fuel system, i dunno what else all motor. my gto is stock. i pull on him everytime.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Thats why the interwebz was so great. I'm also on a predominently import forum but it is very local and very active. I've made quite a few good friends off of it. But 90% of the cars are crap and I make fun of them. THe ones that aren't junk get my praise.
> 
> I dunno, there is just something fun about it... or I'm just really bored at work


Milwaukee has a local forum, but it's super gay. They're either LSx elitists, JDM posers, or just plain wankers with weaksauce average cars. Very little actual car talk, heavy lounge posting, and, what I thought was amazing, is that they had a *dealership* as a sponsor. Unbelievable.



Rukee said:


> Post _*anything*_ on the internet and there are plenty of a**holes [/scratch a**holes insert = people] who will tell you you could/should have done it differently.


I'll 2nd that, because everyone is an expert at everything. Which is why ZOMG U PHAIL LOLZ!!!!1



dglanzer said:


> I don't think Pontiac went away because of it being a bad car, I think it was mismanagement by the hierarchy at GM and particularly derivative trading by GMAC. Remember how much trouble Corvette and Duntov had in the early years with stuffy, stupid managment. Remember how Pontiac was the racing power house in the 60s. DeLorean, etc.. Pontiac died because GM is full of people that should never manage within a car company. Stupid is as stupid does. How about a base Corvette against a base Mustang. Corvette grew because they overcame GM management. Pontiac and Olds got blindsided by shallow pimpheads.


Pontiac is gone for more than one reason, and several of them were government politics, if you can believe it. Can you say Obama?


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Thats why the interwebz was so great. I'm also on a predominently import forum but it is very local and very active. I've made quite a few good friends off of it. But 90% of the cars are crap and I make fun of them. THe ones that aren't junk get my praise.
> 
> I dunno, there is just something fun about it... or I'm just really bored at work


Federal employee?


----------

